
Theranos, Facing Criticism, Says It Has Changed Board Structure - brianchu
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/29/business/theranos-facing-criticism-says-it-has-changed-board-structure.html
======
hga
_Now the board of directors has been shrunk to five people from 12, and will
also be called the governing board, according to a statement from Ms. Holmes
provided by a company spokeswoman._

A board of 12 is way beyond the level where it can typically provide oversight
and is generally captured by management. 5 is a much more reasonable number,
although the hole they've dug themselves into sure looks deep.

No mention of Rumsfeld, who was a CEO of two biotech firms between the Ford
and Bush II administrations, and it should be noted that former Senator Frist
is a heart and lung transplant surgeon (trivia per Wikipedia, he operated on
David Petraeus in 1991 after a gun shot in a training accident). The board has
deservedly come in for criticism due to celebrity members, but at least these
two had a clue.

------
vixen99
Well, there you go; problem solved. Change the board of directors - simple!

------
Mimick
Theranos is fine as long as what they are doing is kept legalized. This is
just an anti-hype after a hype.

